
Twitter Looks the Other Way as Trump’s Tweets Amplified by Artificial Network - dangoldin
https://medium.com/@geoffgolberg/twitter-looks-the-other-way-as-trumps-tweets-amplified-by-artificial-network-ce90f119e2d5
======
cmwelsh
If amplification is really a “thing”, I would encourage you to take a look at
Trump’s social media accounts. Most of the posts that show up underneath
(replies) are people critical of him. The free advertising he gets across
social media, cable news, radio, etc. in this way should dwarf a couple shill
accounts. If someone retweets in a forest, and no one is around to hear it,
does it make a sound? I would rather give people the freedom and tools to see
whoever they want to follow than ban these accounts for “hyperactivity”. I
find it hard to believe that robotic posting constitutes a violation of
Twitter’s TOS by itself - there’s tons of companies that make it their
business model to let you do so!

~~~
lonelappde
Should Twitter build and advertise a tool to let user opt in to suppression
hyperactive users from their view of Twitter?

Should Twitter update their algorithm to give their judgment of a better
content experience to users, or should they be hands off and let SEO spammers
control the content experience?

------
booi
I'd love for a twitter employee to comment here on what the internal reaons's
for Trump's behavior and activity to be given special treatment and immunity.

